# Jet Raider has been sold.



## Peregrine (Aug 15, 2017)

The only Mono Hull ferry Jet Raider has been sold to Tonga and renamed MV Maui, My final time seeing her was at Saint Mary's bay where she was being refitted Hope she one day returns to Auckland


----------



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep she has picked up the Nuku'alofa to 'Eua run, currently the only vessel doing so as the other one has a "technical problem". Maui looks really good departing and arriving the ferry berth.


----------



## Peregrine (Aug 15, 2017)

Found some pictures of when I last saw her (Sorry for the bad quality it was raining). Wow great that she is being used hope she stays in good condition, When a lot of other ferrys were sold they ended up being scrapped burnt or wrecked... I advise you don't go on the lower decks it's really disorentating and can make you sick


----------

